# علق



## lama

مرحبا
عم جرّب افهم معنى كلمة "علقا" أو "علقها" (بالعربية الفصحى) بهيدي الجملة باللهجة اللبنانية: "انهدّت الياسمينة وعلقا تكي" 
شكراً​


----------



## barkoosh

مرحبتين
يخيّل إلي عند سماع الأغنية أن الكلمة هي "عنقها" وليس "علقها". على كل حال، حتى لو كانت "علق"، فربما هي "عِرق" ولكن لُفظت الراء لاماً مع أني أشك في هذا الاحتمال​


----------



## lama

شكراً الك، ايه أنا كمان بعتقد انو عنقا بس برمت كتير وما حدا كتب عنقا، عموماً تفسيرك كتير مقنع وأنا دوّرت شوي و طلع أنو "علق" هي الأجزاء التي تأكلها الحيوانات من النبتة (يعني هيدا أقرب تفسير اذا أخدنا الجملة ككلّ)​


----------



## lama

طيب أنا سألت شخص من احدى قرى محافظة عكّار وقال انو كلمة علق بيستخدموها ليسمّوا الجزء اللي ما بيعربش بالعريشة (يعني اجمالاً الجزع الأساسي) بس ما بعرف اذا الأمر كمان بيطبّق على شجرة الياسمين


----------

